# TFR on wheels etc?



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi there,

This is something I have been rather curious about, a few years back where I had a part time job I remember how wheels were cleaned; we used to spray caustic TFR/Truckwash neat or 1:1 on all 4 alloys, tyres and arches leave it for a minute or two and then simply jet wash it off, only the very very bad wheels would require agitation and even behind the spokes usually came out nice and clean using this method. I remember you could see loads and loads of brown oily grime come out the tyres when you rinsed them too. We never seemed to have any issues with wheels going dull etc and obviously wouldn't use it on polished rims etc.

TFR was also use diluted down more than it would be for wheels (1:10 I think?) on door shuts e.g. wheels would be sprayed, doors opened, TFR sprayed all over hinges etc and then it was all jet washed off before washing the car.

I was wondering what are the harms of this method?

I don't use it as I am just worried more than anything else especially after seeing the damages strong/caustic TFR can do to other parts of the car.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

You can still dilute the TFR at greater rations like 1:100 
The things you have mentioned can also be easily achieved with regular shampoo at a 1:10 mix :thumb:


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Interesting, I think the aim here was speed as absolutely no agitation was needed. Thanks for replying.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

guy_92 said:


> Interesting, I think the aim here was speed as absolutely no agitation was needed. Thanks for replying.


I often clean my wheels and others too, I have posted vids, search for sirocco in the showroom section :thumb:


----------



## Mr Yellow (Apr 30, 2009)

I have to admit that I have never encountered a shampoo which (at any dilution) would leave an alloy clean enough to save me going in their to finish it manually. TFR contains strong components (not just the caustic) which will very specifically help for contactless cleaning. We have been making these products for about 25 years so I have a fair grasp of how it all works! As for the effect on the tyres... I do know what you mean. Our understanding is that the stronger cleaners tend to pull the 'carbon black' out of the surface along with some oils. If you immersed the tyre in there, it would, eventually, start to do harm. However, the low contact time (seconds or minutes) means that there should be negligible damage and the fact that many people use oil based wheel dressings mean that almost any harm done is negated (the silicone does more than make the rubber look better!).

Hope that helps


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Avanti said:


> I often clean my wheels and others too, I have posted vids, search for sirocco in the showroom section :thumb:


Will do, thanks :thumb:


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

x12yhp said:


> I have to admit that I have never encountered a shampoo which (at any dilution) would leave an alloy clean enough to save me going in their to finish it manually. TFR contains strong components (not just the caustic) which will very specifically help for contactless cleaning. We have been making these products for about 25 years so I have a fair grasp of how it all works! As for the effect on the tyres... I do know what you mean. Our understanding is that the stronger cleaners tend to pull the 'carbon black' out of the surface along with some oils. If you immersed the tyre in there, it would, eventually, start to do harm. However, the low contact time (seconds or minutes) means that there should be negligible damage and the fact that many people use oil based wheel dressings mean that almost any harm done is negated (the silicone does more than make the rubber look better!).
> 
> Hope that helps


It was just loads of grime, the sort you would see if you scrubbed the tyre with APC, a lot of the time the tyres would have some sort of silicone dressing previously so I guess that was removed.


----------



## Mr Yellow (Apr 30, 2009)

guy_92 said:


> It was just loads of grime, the sort you would see if you scrubbed the tyre with APC, a lot of the time the tyres would have some sort of silicone dressing previously so I guess that was removed.


Well, some of the dressing! The silicone oils (which is most 'wet look' dressings) are tough to remove when you have to! They do not saponify nicely like hydrocarbon oils so even caustic products are not all that good in removing them. From my perspective, the summary is that the dirt you see from the rubber is nothing to worry about. You are not destroying the tyres.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

x12yhp said:


> Well, some of the dressing! The silicone oils (which is most 'wet look' dressings) are tough to remove when you have to! They do not saponify nicely like hydrocarbon oils so even caustic products are not all that good in removing them. From my perspective, the summary is that the dirt you see from the rubber is nothing to worry about. You are not destroying the tyres.


Thanks, what's the difference between hydrocarbon oils and silicone oils, are hydrocarbon oils obtained by fractional distillation or what?


----------



## Mr Yellow (Apr 30, 2009)

Hydrocarbon oils are basically hydrogen and carbon based. Crude oil is hydrocarbon so those that come from it are the same (i.e. your fractional distillates etc.). Silicone oils are totally different - they are based on silicon so the chemistry is different. Whilst hydrocarbons are common and naturally occurring, the silicones are much less common and most (all??) are synthetically produced. Silicones tend to be massively expensive compared to hydrocarbons.


----------

